# Sikeres magyarok



## Melitta (2013 Július 14)

*Azt nézik, mit tud, nem azt, hogy honnan jött. A divattervezők világa nem csupán pompa és ragyogás, de a kemény munka meghozza a sikert.*




Sok lányhoz hasonlóan Ágnes is álmodott arról, hogy divattervező lesz. Első szakmája nőiruha-készítő, azaz varrónő. A gyakorlati helyen, ahol szalag mellé került, majdnem eltántorodott. A szakma megszerzése után leérettségizett, majd technikumot, utána főiskolát végzett. Egy tanára ajánlására került Zoób Katihoz rövid időre gyakornoknak. Marasztalták, látván, hogy milyen jól végzi a dolgát. Dolgozott a szakma többi magyar kiválóságával, Náray Tamással, S. Hegyi Luciával is. Egyszer csak azon kapta magát, hogy napi 13 órát dolgozik, tulajdonképpen nincs élete, csak a munka.








Nagy-Britannia szépe is egy Oláh Ágnes (balra) által tervezett ruhát visel

Sokan gondolják azt, hogy a divattervezők világa csupa csillogás, ehhez képest viszont ez egy kemény munka. Ágnes sokat dolgozott, Magyarországon mégsem látott arra lehetőséget, hogy saját vállalkozását felépítse, erre így egyszerűen nem maradt ideje. Ezért kapva kapott az alkalmon, és Walesbe utazott, előbb csak azért, hogy megnézze, milyen munkalehetőség kínálkozik egy angol menyasszonyiruha-tervező cégnél. 

Eltelt az ismerkedésre szánt rövid idő, ő azonban maradt, amiben egyebek mellett az is szerepet játszott, hogy megismerte Lee-t, aki ma már a vőlegénye, s akivel közös jövőt terveznek. 
Walesben a magyarokról viszonylag sokat tudnak, a fővárost, a gyógyfürdőket, a gulyást sokan ismerik, sőt nem ritka az olyan Wales-i sem, aki egy-két napot már eltöltött Magyarországon. A magyar tánccsoport sikere a brit tehetségkutató műsorban nagy visszhangot váltott ki, kérdezték is tőle, büszke-e a sikerükre. Persze „igen” volt a válasz.

– Csak pozitív élményeim vannak, egy pillanatra sem bántam meg a döntésemet – foglalja össze Ágnes. Mint mondja, máig a menyasszonyi ruháiról ismert Stephanie Allin Couture cégnél dolgozik, elsősorban a szabásminták elkészítése a feladata, de már elkezdte saját nevének felépítését. Úgy gondolja, hogy ő, a Dunaszentgyörgyről jött magyar lány is lehet ismert divattervező, csak keményen kell dolgozni. Öt éven át heti két alkalommal nyelvet tanult munka mellett, a maradék idejében pedig a saját karrierjét igyekezett építeni. A Walesben tapasztalt nyitottság itt is előny, sok ismerősre tett szert, bemutatókra hívják, ő tervezte például Miss Great Britain ruháját, amelyben hazáját képviselte. Magát kísérletező tervezőnek tartja. Szívesen kísérletezik színekkel, anyagokkal, de ahhoz azért ragaszkodik, hogy hordhatóak legyenek a ruhák. Független, erős, önálló, de ízig vérig nőknek készülnek az Agnes Olah Couture ruhák. És még van egy jellemzőjük, mindegyikben ott van Ágnes közép-európaisága, magyarsága. Nem direkt módon, csak megbújva. Hol egy motívum, hol egy kézzel horgolt erdélyi csipke formájában.

*A nyár nem az igazi, de a többi évszak gyönyörű*
Oláh Ágnes Swanseaban valójában szinte csak kellemes élményekkel gyarapodott, eltekintve attól, hogy erre a vidékre tényleg igaz az, amit Angliáról mondanak, mindig esik az eső. A nyár éppen ezért nem olyan kellemes, viszont a többi évszak gyönyörű. A várost a világháborúban lebombázták, s nem túl igényesen építették újjá, így nem egy „ékszerdoboz”, de mindenért kárpótol a környező vidék. Egyik tengerpartját a világ legszebbjei között tartják számon. Neves szülöttei között van Bonnie Tyler és Catherine Zeta-Jones. Az ott élő emberek pedig nagyon nyitottak, segítőkészek, ha azt látják, hogy valaki akar és tehetséges, azt támogatják. – Ha valaki próbál beilleszkedni, megtanulni a nyelvet, elfogadni a kultúrát, őt segítik. Azt nézik, mit tud, nem azt, hogy honnan jött – foglalja össze.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 29)

*Az onkokés feltalálója arról, miért hagyta el az országot*

*Vigyázat, tumorszövet!*
A brit közvélemény is felfigyelt a találmányára, az onkokésre, amely képes műtét közben megmutatni, hol a határ az ép szövetek és a daganatos sejtek között. Takáts Zoltán, a sebészet forradalmasítására is alkalmasnak látszó intelligens szike ötletgazdája Londonban él, de haza szeretne jönni.






Balra Takáts Zoltán, kezében a találmánnyal, Fotók: Semmelweis Egyetem

- *A napokban Londonban mutatták be a találmányát, ám a tudósításokból úgy tűnt, mintha nem ön,hanem James Kinross, a brit kollégáját lenne a főszereplő. Hogy élte ezt meg?*

- Az eszközt én mutattam be a sajtótájékoztatón, ám abban igaza van, hogy a brit sajtó - bár 80 százalékban én beszéltem - inkább James Kingross kollégám szavait hozta le, aki a sebészi perspektívát rajzolta fel. Korrektek voltak, mert mindenütt én szerepeltem feltalálóként. Jamessel két éve dolgozunk együtt, jó barátok vagyunk, nem vagyok csalódott. Talán magyar akcentusom miatt hitelesebbnek érezhették az ő szavait.

- *Sokan úgy kommentálták itthon a londoni bemutatót, hogy megint egy találmány, amit elveszített az ország.*

- A cikk szerzőinek fele magyar, az óbudai székhelyű cégünknél dolgoznak vagy a debreceni egyetem sebészei, patológusai. A közleményben pedig első helyen Balog Júlia kolléganőm szerepel. A technológiai jogok száz százalékig magyar tulajdonban vannak, otthon jegyeztettük be a céget, oda adózunk. Magyarország nem veszített el engem. Az más kérdés, hogy a tudományos karrierem ellehetetlenült otthon, sajnos nem jutottam megfelelő forrásokhoz. Például kétszer is pályáztam az MTA Lendület programjára, de nem nyertem.

- *Pedig forradalmi az ötlete, hogy egyesítsék egy sebészeti és egy diagnosztikai eszköz funkcióit. Az intelligens szike mindössze három másodperc alatt képes diagnózist adni, míg a jelenleg alkalmazott fagyasztásos módszerben a betegek a műtőasztalon fekszenek altatásban, míg egy patológus megvizsgálja a fagyasztott szövetmintát.*

- Igen, az orvos ma háromszor is meggondolja, küld-e fagyasztott metszetet, hiszen 30-40 percet is vár az eredményre. S ha újabb kérdése vetődik fel, szinte kivitelezhetetlen még egy mintát küldenie. A mi módszerünkkel a sebész annyi kérdést tehet fel, amennyit akar, és választ is kap - azonnal. Reménykedünk, hogy ez teljesen átalakítja majd a műtéti gyakorlatot.

- *Sokan úgy képzelik, hogy a műtőkben még mindig hagyományos szikével dolgoznak, ám sokan már elektronikus eszközt használnak, és nem is vágnak a szó hagyományos értelmében. Viszont keletkezik egy kellemetlen melléktermék, az égett hús szaga. Hogyan jutott eszébe, hogy éppen ezt, a füstöt használja fel a diagnózis felállítására?*

- Valóban ezt a mellékterméket használjuk, ami a szövet gáznemű származéka. Két éve emellett az eszközünk már lézer- és ultrahangos sebészetnél is alkalmazható, ez utóbbinál azt az öblítő folyadékot használjuk fel, amely szintén egyfajta melléktermék.

- *Ön nem orvos, hanem vegyész, kémikus. Hogyan lehet a füstből megmondani, hogy egészséges vagy rákos sejtből származik?*

- Egy érzékeny eszközzel megmérjük, milyen molekulák vannak benne, azt használjuk ki, hogy a sejtek más-más molekuláris ujjlenyomatot adnak.

- *Vagyis teljesen más módszerrel dolgoznak, mint a patológusok, akik a sejt képe alapján állapítják meg, hogy egészséges vagy daganatos.*

- Így van, ezért mondtam önnek, hogy az onkokés folyamatosan képes jelezni a sebésznek, hogy már tiszta területen jár-e. Jelenleg öt melldaganatos nő közül egyet ismét meg kell operálni, mert a tumor egy részét nem távolították el.



- *De mennyi idő alatt lehet ebből a hétköznapokban is elérhető valóság?*

- Két-három év múlva.

- *Sokan attól tartanak, Angliába távozása azt is jelenti, a magyar egészségügy számára nem lesz hozzáférhető az onkokés. Túlságosan drága lesz nekünk.*

- Megfizethetetlen eszközt nem érdemes fejleszteni. A General Electrics próbálkozott olyan iránnyal, ami ebbe a kategóriába tartozott, végül vagy tízet tudtak eladni belőle.

*- Itthon 97 százalékos biztonsággal működött az onkokés, most százszázalékos. Mit tudnak az angolok, hogy két év alatt ennyit javultak?*

*- *Angliában a kiértékelő algoritmust fejlesztettük. Ám a legfontosabb, hogy ma már több adatunk van. Az emberek nem teljesen egyformák, szöveteik molekuláris ujjlenyomata sem teljesen azonos, emiatt minden egyes változatot 50-100 páciens adataival kell feltöltenünk. Az adatbázisunk fejlődésével javultak az eredmények is, ám ezt a munkát döntően a hazai kollégákkal végeztük.

*- A daganatos betegségben szenvedők gyógyulási esélyeit nagyban rontja, ha az orvos belevág a daganatba, és egy újabb műtétre volt szükség. Ennek most vége?*

- Remélhetőleg igen, de sajnos még nem tartunk ott, hogy az eszköz holnap megjelenjen a boltokban. A sajtótájékoztatóra azért került sor, mert megjelent egy tudományos közleményünk, ami azért nagyon fontos, mivel igazolja: a módszerünk pontosabb a hagyományosnál. Megvan tehát az etikai alap, hogy a sebészek a mi módszerünkkel hozhassanak döntéseket.

- *Megkezdődhetnek az embereken végzett klinikai vizsgálatok?*

- Eddig is élő embereken történtek, de a sebésznek nem jelezhettünk vissza - Vigyázat, itt még tumorszövet van-, mert erre etikai szempontból nem volt lehetőségünk*.*

- *Most viszont bizonyíték van rá, hogy biztonságos és pontos a módszerük?*

- Igen, ezért fontos mérföldkőhöz érkeztünk.

- *Utoljára a Semmelweis Egyetemen találkoztunk, 2011 lehetett. Némi nyomásgyakorlás volt a cél, hiába nyert el ugyanis több százmillió forintos állami támogatást a találmányára, nem fizették ki a megszorítások miatt. Nagy gondban volt akkor, és egy évvel később már Londonban dolgozott.*

- Később megkaptuk a 230 millió forintot, ami egyébként csak a saját cégünk része volt, a Semmelweis és a debreceni egyetemmel együtt a konzorciumunk 525 millió forintot kapott. Hasznos volt, de a projekt felénél tényleg felfüggesztették a kifizetéseket, nem csak nálunk, minden pályázatnál.

* - Ám ön nem a legkisebb királyfi, aki annyival okosabb és ügyesebb az egész világnál, hogy a nyomába sem érnek. Itt hatalmas cégekkel kell versenyezni azért, hogy ki fogja először bejelenteni a találmányát. Ebbe hogyan fér bele a kormányváltás miatti a felfüggesztősdi?*

*- *Tényleg nagy a verseny, és nehéz szavakba önteni, milyen az, amikor egyszer csak kihúzzák az ember lába alól a szőnyeget egy olyan irányból, ahonnan nem várnánk. Egyébként a pénz gazdaságfejlesztési összeg volt, nemzeti technológiai támogatás, tudományos pályázatot nem sikerült Magyarországon nyerni.

*- Miért?*

*- *Nem tudom, összesen ötmillió eurót kaptunk Brüsszeltől, tehát nem állíthatom, hogy ügyetlenül pályáznánk. A családom otthon van, én pedig két éve kint élek Londonban. Magyarországon szeretnék dolgozni, és borzasztó keserűség tölt el, hogy a saját hazámban ez nem lehetséges.

*- Volt állása a Semmelweis Egyetemen.*

*- *Véglegesített kutatói vagy egyetemi oktatói állásom soha nem volt Magyarországon, végig magam finanszíroztam a kutatásaimat. Egy idő után már nem vállalható, hogy az ember csak pályázati pénzekből tegye ezt. Borzasztó hajnali kettőkor arra felriadni: ha nem nyerek a következő pályázaton, akkor utcára kerülök. Otthon nem sikerült egy docensi kinevezést kapnom, itt reader vagyok, ami a docens és az egyetemi tanár közötti pozíció, akár nyugdíjas koromig is maradhatok.

*- Nem sikerült betagozódni a magyar tudományos világba?*

*- *Nem, de nem vagyok egyedül. Az évfolyamtársaim körülbelül 30-40 százaléka van otthon, a többiek Nyugat Európában, Japánban, Észak-Amerikában dolgoznak. Miközben arról vitatkoznak, három vagy öt százalék az elvándorlás, ez a kutatóknál 60-70 százalék. Az egyetemeken a gyakorlatokat egy-két lelkes ember vezeti, és esik az oktatás színvonala.

*- Ön is egy neves brit intézményben kapott állást, magas tudományos fokozattal, ez nem arra utal.*

*- *Tizenöt*-*húsz éve, amikor oda jártam, az ELTE a világ első 50 egyeteme között volt, ma már nem kapják meg a hallgatók ugyanazt, amit mi.

*- Ha jól értem, szívesen hazajönne, ám ennek feltételei vannak. Milyen ajánlatnak nem tudna ellenállni?*

- A találmányunkban rengeteg továbbfejlesztési lehetőség van, kutatási forrásokra lenne szükségem, és a tudományos életben betöltött szerepemhez méltó állásra egy kutatóintézetben vagy egyetemen.
Élő Anita


----------

